# FMJ versus FMC,MC and ball



## Old shooter (Apr 20, 2011)

FMJ and Ball is a jacketed (usually copper alloy ) lead bullet that has lead exposed at the base. The FMC(MC) have no exposed lead. The FMC are lead filled from the nose and are softer at the nose. They will cave in a bit on impact with a hard surface like wood(etc) where as FMJ will not. The FMC is better for range and gas operated pistols as there is no lead dispersion. As a defense bullet the FMC may be slightly superior at close range but not much. I shot and tested these as I couldn't find any answer to FMC versus FMJ.


----------



## Ala Tom (Apr 1, 2011)

I have read some indirect references to trouble with some lead ammo at the range. Years ago nearly everything we fired at ranges had exposed lead. Some bullets were pure lead. The other day at the range (indoor) I fired Federal Champion FMC FN (flat nose) in .40SW. There was a lot of really bad smoke with each shot. We are supposed to fire at intervals of one second or more. Sometimes I fire in pairs with a shorter interval. I would have to wait for the cloud to clear after a quick pair. Two guys came in after me and started shooting in the booths to my right. The smoke was drifting that way. After I fired a sequence I heard the guy farthest away coughing and saying something. He went and talked to the range master. Then he left. The other guy left. Did I choose the wrong ammo? It was (relatively) cheap, of course ($19.99). Is excessive smoke a problem due to exposed lead?


----------

